# SE-study books, cd



## pe2bse (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi guys, where can I get some SE vertical materials? Does anyone want to sell me a used one?

I am planning to sit the SE-vertical in October 2014.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CRNewsom (Apr 10, 2014)

I am sure there will be those willing to sell their materials after the results of the April exam are released. Since the exam is tomorrow and Saturday, I think that you're jumping the gun a little by making this request now.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, get back to us in about 2-3 months.


----------



## Andy Lin (Apr 23, 2014)

I got my SE last October and for vertical, I mainly studied the _Structural Engineering Reference Manual (6th edition)_ by Alan Williams.

I would actually recommend getting your own because you can highlight and add your own notes...etc.

The price has gone up on Amazon for whatever reason though. You can try using camelcamelcamel.com to set an alert and buy it when the price goes down (as long you give yourself maybe 3-4 months to study - so buy it by June/July the latest).


----------



## BosStr27 (Apr 23, 2014)

If you're doing the Bridge PM exam, I'd strongly recommend looking at examples from the NSBA Steel Bridge Design Handbook and they're free!


----------

